# Programación "ICSP" (In Circuit Serial Programming)



## sebitronic (Oct 8, 2008)

Las placas destinadas a albergar los microcontroladores (como PIC TRAINER 8, PIC TRAINER 18, PIC TRAINER 28 y PIC TRAINER 40) poseen un conector para la programación ICSP (In Circuit Serial Programming, o Programación Serial en circuito). 

El ICSP es el sistema utilizado en los dispositivos PIC de Microchip para programarlos sin necesidad de tener que retirar el chip del circuito del que forma parte. Esta forma de programación es válida para todos los PIC de la gama baja, como puede ser el PIC12C508 y PIC12F629; los de la gama media, desde el PIC16F84A hasta el PIC16F877A; e incluso para la familia 18xxxx. 

Básicamente, se trata de un sistema de programación serie síncrona en el que intervienen 2 señales: una de entrada y salida para la transmisión y recepción de datos; y otra de entrada para la sincronización de la transmisión y recepción de los datos. Las líneas utilizadas se ubican (generalmente) en el pin RB6/PGC para la señal de sincronización (reloj) y en el RB7/PGD para los datos. 



El protocolo trabaja con dos tensiones, una de alimentación (VDD), cuyo rango de valores está comprendido entre 4.5 y 5.5 voltios, y otra de programación (VPP) cuyo rango oscila entre un mínimo y un máximo de 12 y 14 voltios respectivamente. 

Los programadores generalmente poseen un conector que entrega estas señales, .


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2008)

yo tambien quisieraaaaa, quisiera cantar y tener una novia pechugonaaaa !

pero bueno, me conformo con que este hilo crezca y se pueda sacar algo util.

estuve leyendo el hilo de programador por puerto USB y si me permiten les hare un comentario A TODOS:

en vez de esperar el que pregunta y `prenderse los demas de hacer un :
"como se hace esto" , onda decime donde pongo el cable este o aquel.

por que no se hace asi:
se pone la teoria, que coño es programacion in circuit.
que es cada pin.
como se supone entra la información.

y bueno , asi uno va desculando la cosa, aprende a programar asi y aprende que coño esta haciendo, ., a entenderlo .

para mi me parece una muy buena forma de programar, quizas uno mañana se hace 10 placas genericas y le suelda el PIC SMD y las deja en el cajon, y bueno, cuando uno quiere darle aplicacion hay quie programarlo, .............en circuito o con control mental, otra no queda.

asi que bueno, me parece buen sistema, si alguien tira un cabo se agradece.

saludos


----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2008)

En la pagina de Microchip la cosa se pone verdaderamente interesante, ya que hay tantas cosas que uno no sabe por dónde empezar. 
Pero: a no atontarse! Sigamos con la columna de la izquierda "Designs" (diseños) y hacemos click en el enlace "Data-Sheets" (hojas de datos). (Ojo que Data Shit es otra cosa!)
Entonces se abre otra página dónde habrá que seleccionar el pic que nos interesa: por ejemplo el PIC16F628, o mejor el más moderno y potenciado PIC16F628A. 
Como es un micro de 8 bits, buscamos donde dice "8-bit PIC® Microcontrollers" y elegimos el número de micro en la ventana emergente que reza "Select a device" (elegir dispositivo).
Esto nos lleva a la página dedicada al PIC16F628A. Por la izquierda arriba aparece el iconito de Adobe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y la frase "PIC16F627A/628A/648A FLASH-Based 8-Bit CMOS Data Sheet (3/13/2007)"
Hacemos click en el ícono de Adobe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y saz! Es raro porque se abre un documento de Adobe Acrobat ...! 
A la derecha, en letras bien grandotas dice 
*PIC16F627A/628A/648A 
Data Sheet*
y a la izquierda se muestra el índice o temario del documento.
Nos concentramos en el capítulo: "*14.0 SPECIAL FEATURES OF THE CPU*" (Aspectos especiales de la CPU)
Hacemos click en el signo "+" a la izquierda del "14" y se despliega el temario del capítulo 14.
Ahora hacemos click sobre el título "*14.11 In-Circuit Serial Programming™ (ICSP™)*" (programación serial a bordo) y a la derecha se mostrará el contenido de ese tema (todos los pics tienen esta sección "In-Circuit Serial Programming" en sus "Data Sheets"). 
Para leer más cómodamente cerramos el panel izquierdo haciendo click en la "x" situada sobre el texto 
"Options" (Opciones) y vemos la página a pantalla completa.
Bajando un poco en esa página se ve la figura 14-18: denominada "*TYPICAL IN-CIRCUIT SERIAL PROGRAMMING CONNECTION*" (conexiónado típico de ...) donde se muestra la forma de conectar el programador en el circuito del usuario. 
Para saber qué diablos dice en inglés, hacés copy-paste del texto que te intriga y lo traducís con alguno de los tantos programas de distribución libre. Ahora, si querés entender realmente lo que dice dale a traducir el texto a tu nene que va a salita de 5 en el jardín de infantes, y el resultado será más inteligible.
En resumen allí te dice que podés programar el pic en forma serial usando las patillas RB6 y RB7 como Clock y Datos respectivamente. También se debe aplicar una tensión de programación (+13.5 Vcc) en la patilla MCLR (RESET) aparte de +5V y 0V como indica en la figura. 
Las tres resistencias son para desacoplar el circuito de programación de tu placa ("to normal conections" significa "a las conexiónes normales"), y que entonces ésta no interfiera con la programación. El lector atento notará que en la figura no ponen valores para esas resistencias. Supongo que es porque deben depender de para qué usa uno las patillas RB6 y RB7 en su aplicación. 
La forma en que se manda la información se relata en otro documento que puede encontrarse en forma similar y que está referido en el texto como “*PIC16F627A/628A/648A EEPROM Memory Programming Specification*” *(DS41196)*. Este último numerito te sirve para encontrar el documento usando el buscador de la página de Microchip. 

Yo hice una prueba con cables de alargue desde el PicStartPlus hasta el conector a bordo de mi placa, pero el programador debe hacer algun chequeo de otras patillas del micro, porque a primera vista no me anduvo.

NOTA: Por si te sirve de consuelo, yo hasta hoy no he podido encontrar el valor de resistencias adecuado. 
Si es muy bajo (1k, 10k) no me desacopla la placa y la programación fracasa, y si es muy alto (50k, 100k) 
en funcionamiento "normal" la corriente queda limitada y para ciertas cosas no resulta suficiente. 
Esto me pasó con el controlador de GLCD. Entonces no me quedó otra que retirar las resistencias, y sacar el display cada vez que programo. 
Como la idea era hacer todo sin tocar el circuito y eso no anduvo, directamente desarmo todo, saco el chip y lo programo con el PicStartPlus. Y del ICSP™, ...  me olvido!
Una solución elegante para prescindir de estas histéricas resistencias requiere modificar la plaqueta, y consiste en colocar "jumpers" ("shunts" extraíbles) en las conexiónes que salen de las patillas RB6, RB7 y MCLR. 
Durante la etapa de "debug" (depuración) para programar sacamos los jumpers (con lo que todas las R = infinito) y solo quedan conectadas al micro las líneas que vienen del programador. Para uso normal, con el programador retirado, ponemos los jumpers y probamos a ver si todo anda OK. 
Una vez que el programa funciona como debe ser se pueden retirar los pines de los jumpers y soldar puentes permanentes. 
Y listo!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2008)

para comenzar que programador me recomiendan para programara in circuit, yo tengo solo el paralelo del capo de pablin (no me lo toquen que es un idolo =.

he visto en la web varios, he leido un poco del de usb que ponen en un enlace de aqui, de un tal eclipse.........pero son un monton de paginas, lei algunas que le dan las gracias , otras que dicen que no anda o que ya no da soporte o que ......no se.

que hay para comprar recomendable: bueno bonito y barato como loca de constitucion...(bueno..esas no son bonitas....ni buenas  ) .

saludos

EDIT :
que grande ale !
me llevaste de la mano como a un nabo .....y me sirvio, estoy leyendo con mi nena de 8 años al lado que sabe mas inglish que yo .

solo me falta ir sabiendo que programador compro , hago o  afano por ahi .

como decia petete cada vez que agarraba su libro gordo :
se un poquito mas que ayer QUE LINDO QUE ES APRENDER !

saludos de nuevo 
saludos,


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2008)

Bueno, cha graceas ...! 

Por lo que sé el programador JDM con ICPROG anda OK. 
Aunque no es ICSP: no te conviene preocuparte por eso por ahora. 
Otro que yo he probado es el PonyProg. Para micros "clásicos" como el viejo Pic16F84 te va a andar. 
También te sirve con memorias de autoestéreo.
Y si no, si a vos te gusta más, metele con el del puerto paralelo de Pablín. 

Pero para empezar a quemar pics, con que te ande bien y te permita avanzar con algunos proyectos 
creo que debería ser suficiente. Ahora solo te diría que le metas para adelante. 
En el futuro, si tenés tiempo de sobra ponete a renegar con lo del ICSP. 
La famosa "placa genérica" es para cuando ya la tenés re-re-re-reclara, ... (como sabés, yo hace tiempo que quemo pics y todavía no le arrimo).
Claro, para el JDM vas a tener que hacerte la placa del programador, que sé que para vos es un incordio. 
Pero es re-sencillita, ... Jejeje. 

Además, ... el que quiere comer pescado, ... que se moje ... un poco, che.


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo, me he dejado llevar de la mano.

Hasta hace poco, no sabia nada de Programar Pics. En este momento, he avanzado un poquitito, no mucho, pero por lo menos lo suficiente para ayudarte, en este primer paso que vas a dar.

Puedes hacerte este programador: se llama "programador PG2" y está basado en el JDM, que te menciona Alejandro. Me siento aludido cuando dice que tiene un amigo que usa el JDM. Funciona por el puerto serie.

Yo me tomé el trabajo de retocar la pcb un poco, para que sea mas facil hacerla y ensamblar los componentes. Te mando mi dibujo en un pdf. Solo la imprimes y haces la Pcb.

Usa el ICProg, que es bastante facil de usar, y para que no tengas problemas con el idioma, viene en varios bastante faciles de entender: arameo, mandarín antiguo, codigo morse, lunfardo, katío y ....español!  

En el link que te puse, hay un vinculo para un manual y todos los vinculos que necesites.

Con él, yo programo el 16F876, sin ningun problema!

Si necesitas algo, yo puedo ayudarte desde el segundo escalón. Vos estás en el primero. A mi me faltan 98, pero bueee, por algo se empieza.
Es indescriptible la emoción que se siente cuando programás algo y funciona.


----------



## asherar (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola: 

A raiz de este tema me puse a buscar un poco y encontré este documento de Microchip sobre la familia de Pics de rango medio y sus caracteristicas en común, recursos, etc. 
En especial se dan muchos detalles de la programación "In Circuit", (en la sección 28) que responden con solvencia algunas de las preguntas planteadas más arriba en este hilo. 
En dos palabras "la papa".

Lamentablemente las cosas están en inglés, pero así es la vida. Lo que vale, ... cuesta.
El enlace directo es este: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/33023a.pdf
O pueden entrar por la página principal http://www.microchip.com/ y buscar "33023a"

Que les sea leve !


----------



## miglo (Sep 20, 2016)

D@rkbytes quiero hacerte un par de preguntas, cuando grabas, en este caso, los pics, por que te decantas? por puerto serie o por ICSP, y cual es el motivo.

Perdona D@rkbytes una ultima pregunta, al utilizar el grabado por ICSP, en el caso del, por ejemplo 16F877A, esto se hace por los pins 39 y 40, osea, RB6 y RB7, pero si estos los usas, como en mi caso para la lcd, se puede hacer el grabado haciendo alguna modificacion o simplemente sin mas se deven dejar esos 2 pins libres para dicha grabacion del pic y adaptar el lcd a otros pines?. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 20, 2016)

miglo dijo:


> D@rkbytes quiero hacerte un par de preguntas,  cuando grabas, en este caso, los pics, por que te decantas? por puerto  serie o por ICSP, y cual es el motivo.


Hace tiempo que ya no uso la programación por puerto serie.
Antes usaba el programador JDM con WinPIC800, pero se desactualizó y jamás le volvieron a dar soporte.
Ver el archivo adjunto 94406​Por ese motivo cambié al PICkit 3, que es un programador ICSP con Debugger y programación To-Go (Sin conexión a la PC) 
El  Firmware se actualiza vía Internet desde MPLAB, y por lo mismo se tiene  soporte con los dispositivos más recientes, usando MPLAB IPE


miglo dijo:


> Perdona D@rkbytes, una última pregunta. ¿Al  utilizar el grabado por ICSP, en el caso del, por ejemplo 16F877A, esto  se hace por los pins 39 y 40, o sea, RB6 y RB7, pero si estos los usas,  como en mi caso para la lcd, se puede hacer el grabado haciendo alguna  modificación o simplemente sin más, se deben dejar esos 2 pins libres  para dicha grabación del pic y adaptar el lcd a otros pines?  Gracias.


Si se pueden usar los terminales destinados a ICSP (MCLR/VPP, PGD y PGC)
Para eso se requiere de una conexión muy sencilla.




Ahí ponen una resistencia para el pin PGM, pero puede quedar libre.
Ese pin es para la programación por bajo voltaje, o sea, en los dispositivos de la serie LF principalmente.
Aunque ésta opción también está disponible para la serie F.
Nota: Al activar el fuse LVP, el pin PGM únicamente podrá ser usado para éste modo.

Así que puedes usarlos para lo que requieras y también usar ICSP.
Obvio  debes detener el proceso y desconectar electroválvulas, motores, etc.,  porque si hay algo conectado en PGD o PCG, se puede activar.
En el caso de tener conectada una pantalla LCD, ésta mostrará caracteres extraños, pero no le pasará nada.


----------



## miglo (Sep 21, 2016)

A mandar campeon, muchas gracias por tu explicacion, ya sabes, no te mueras nunca que gente como tu nos hace mucha falta a los que queremos aprender, REPITO GRACIAS.

Lo entendido perfectamente, un saludote.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 22, 2016)

El JDM de puerto serie nunca debe usarse en ICSP, el problema es que ese programador de bajo costo emplea los voltajes negativos del RS232 para generar los +13V necesarios para entrar en modo programación, debido a esto, el PIC termina alimentado con -V en su terminal de tierra y puede generar cortos circuitos a tierra si se conectan a otro circuito que posee tierra física. Solo es posible con circuitos de tierra aislada (baterías o transformadores sin conexión a tierra común).


----------



## Jhony9625 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hola estoy tratando de programar un PIC18F452 SMD TQFP, poseo el DIP también y lo he podido programar sin ningún inconveniente utilizando los pines MCLR, PGD y PGC pero al utilizar el SMD el pickit ni siquiera me lo reconoce. He realizado un módulo donde sólo tengo las conexiones del PIC SMD para programarlo y ya comprobé continuidad y todo está perfectamente soldado, he cambiado el integrado 3 veces y ninguno me resulta así que dudo que sean los integrados. No sé si los encapsulados SMD se deban programar diferentes, alguno conoce la razón?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2018)

Se supone que te has leido toda la hoja de datos y todo lo referente a ese micro que esta en el sitio de Microchip....


----------



## miglo (Sep 9, 2018)

Aqui tienes los pics en 2 formatos.


----------



## JuanGa94 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola a todos. Tengo unas consultas sobre el ICSP en un PIC16F628A.
Decidi preguntar aca porque si bien hay otros temas similares, este es el que mas actividad reciente tiene y el mas general.
Desarrollo el tema y pregunto al final:
Tengo un programador PICKit2 USB clon y lo uso para programar por ICSP porque me es mas practico que andar sacando y poniendo el chip.
Estoy diseñando una plaquetita para hacer pruebas que tenga el conexionado para el ICSP ya incluido. No uso LVP. No quiero usar jumpers, quiero que el circuito quede listo para conectar y programar.
Uso el programa PICKit2 v2.6

(Adjunto Imagen con circuito basico)
Hice las siguientes pruebas:
1)Circuito no alimentado y ICSP, el programa se comunica y me detecta el dispositivo pero al querer programar pocas veces anda, la mayoría de las veces da error en alguna dirección. Esto es porque alimento todo el circuito desde mi USB y lo cargo demasiado no?
2)Circuito alimentado y ICSP, el programa se comunica, detecta el chip y hace todo sin problemas. No estaría cargando el USB.
La duda es: el ICSP tiene su conexion a VDD, esta bien que el circuito este conectado a VDD y a la alimentación externa al mismo tiempo durante la programación?
Hice la prueba alimentando externamente y conectando el ICSP, desconectando el pin VDD del mismo y anda todo bien(3)
Si bien las dos formas andan (2 y 3), cual es la mejor solución? No me queda claro si la función del ICSP es programar con el circuito apagado o encendido.
A alguien mas le paso algo similar? He visto que algunos proponen conectar un diodo desde la fuente externa hacia VDD del ICSP...
Me estaría faltando probar usando LVP, conecto PGM con una resistencia de pull-down y listo? No podre usar ese pin para nada mas verdad? Del programador no sale ningun PGM.
Si no me programa debido a la capacidad de mi USB usando LVP deberia andar mejor??

Espero que se entienda mi pregunta, gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 6, 2018)

JuanGa94 dijo:


> Hice las siguientes pruebas:
> 1) Circuito no alimentado e ICSP, el programa se comunica y me detecta el dispositivo pero al querer programar pocas veces anda, la mayoría de las veces da error en alguna dirección.
> ¿Esto es porque alimento todo el circuito desde mi USB y lo cargo demasiado, no?


Eso se debe principalmente a un error en la comunicación y se da por componentes conectados en PGD y PGC.
Lo he comprobado dejando esos pines libres o colocando resistencias de hasta 22 K para el control externo.


JuanGa94 dijo:


> 2) Circuito alimentado e ICSP, el programa se comunica, detecta el chip y hace todo sin problemas. No estaría cargando el USB.
> La duda es: el ICSP tiene su conexión a VDD.
> ¿Está bien que el circuito esté conectado a VDD y a la alimentación externa al mismo tiempo durante la programación?


Durante la programación yo desconecto la alimentación del circuito y dejo que el PICkit se encargue del VDD.
También puede estar alimentado con su propia fuente y al momento de programar se produce un reset forzado que inhibe la ejecución del programa.
No importa que el PICkit comparta su fuente con la del circuito.
En casos donde el consumo del circuito principal es elevado, es conveniente que tenga alimentación externa.
Por lo cual se puede configurar al PICkit para que use alimentación externa.


JuanGa94 dijo:


> No me queda claro si la función del ICSP es programar con el circuito apagado o encendido.


Puede estar apagado o encendido, al momento de la programación el programa se detiene y el PIC comienza a cargar el nuevo programa.


JuanGa94 dijo:


> Me estaría faltando probar usando LVP.
> ¿Conecto PGM con una resistencia de pull-down y listo?


La resistencia de pull-down no es necesaria, el pin PGM proporciona los dos niveles.


JuanGa94 dijo:


> No podré usar ese pin para nada más. ¿Verdad?
> Del programador no sale ningún PGM.


Al usar LVP el PIC debe programarse a bajo voltaje, no superior a 5 V.
Efectivamente, ya no podrás usar ese pin para otra cosa que no sea para programarlo.
En el PICkit 2 me parece que el pin PGM es llamado Aux, pero si es clon, tal vez no lo tenga por omisión de quien lo clonó.


JuanGa94 dijo:


> ¿Si no me programa debido a la capacidad de mi USB usando LVP debería andar mejor?


La programación sigue siendo ICSP pero para PIC's de bajo voltaje de operación, los hay hasta desde 1.2 V
Así que eso nada más es una opción para ese tipo de microcontroladores, lo cual no hace que ande mejor.

Lo que tienes que verificar es que no exista baja resistencia en las líneas PGD y PGC con respecto a lo que controlen, ya que se ve afectada la comunicación.
Por eso muchas veces tuve que dejar libres esos pines para que se diera la programación sin problemas.


----------



## JuanGa94 (Nov 8, 2018)

Muchas gracias @D@rkbytes por las respuestas, ahora quedo mas claro.
*Quedo claro lo de la fuente externa, no hay problema que este conectada al mismo tiempo con el VDD del programador, siempre y cuando el programador este configurado para no alimentar el circuito al mismo tiempo, yo lo uso en Autodetect VDD o Force Target VDD.
*Efectivamente mi programador tiene un pin AUX que supongo es el PGM.
*No se a que se deberán esos errores en la programación cuando alimento solo con el VDD del Pickit2, seguiré haciendo pruebas. Estaba seguro que la culpa era del los USB...
*Por curiosidad voy a probar si funciona mejor usando LVP y te cuento.
Entonces en PICs de mas pines se recomienda dejar los pines ICSP(si se puede)  libres para evitar problemas? Es entonces un caso interesante cuando se tienen pocos pines y se quiere usar el ICSP con el resto jeje


----------



## premiere (Ago 22, 2019)

Hola a todos. 

Muy buen foro este y muy buenos comentarios. Permitidme una pregunta de novato:

Quiero diseñar un programador basado en ICSP instalándolo entre el puerto serie del PC y la entrada de 5 pines ICSP de la placa de aplicación en la que irá un PIC de la familia 18F.

El programador en cuestión está basado en el PIC 16F628(A), pero no tengo muy claro si dicho PIC debe ser programado con las rutinas ICSP para  tratar los datos (firmware a programar en el 18F) que llegan desde el puerto serie del PC (o con cualquier otra rutina) o simplemente, por su conexionado y arquitectura procesa automáticamente dicho firmware para el 18F sin necesidad de grabarle absolutamente nada y basta con que esté instalado en el programador.

Espero haberme explicado.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2019)

premiere dijo:


> El programador en cuestión está basado en el PIC 16F628(A), pero no tengo muy claro si dicho PIC debe ser programado con las rutinas ICSP para tratar los datos (firmware a programar en el 18F) que llegan desde el puerto serie del PC (o con cualquier otra rutina) o simplemente, por su conexionado y arquitectura procesa automáticamente dicho firmware para el 18F sin necesidad de grabarle absolutamente nada y basta con que esté instalado en el programador.


Obviamente debe ser programado con las rutinas que permitan la comunicación ICSP, lo cual no es nada sencillo.
Un microcontrolador sin programar simplemente no hace nada.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2019)

Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Necesitas un programador para programar al programador.
Así que el primero hay que comprarlo.


Por eso me gustaban los micros programables por la uart.


----------



## premiere (Ago 22, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Obviamente debe ser programado con las rutinas que permitan la comunicación ICSP, lo cual no es nada sencillo.
> Un microcontrolador sin programar simplemente no hace nada.



De acuerdo. Es que en el enlace que pongo abajo se habla de diseñar un "módulo de interface" desde dos alternativas o versiones:

1.- Versión con un circuito simple de adaptación de niveles que solo puede leer y programar el PIC 18F, pero que en sí mismo no lleva ningún PIC.

2.- Versión con un "módulo de programación", con el PIC16F628(A), que, además de leer y programar el PIC 18F, puede depurar, sincronizar mejor las señales, conseguir una mejor tensión de 13 V, etc.

Y todo ello en unión al software PicProm, que es el que yo suponía que, además de enviar la aplicación de usuario HEX por el puerto serie para programarla en el PIC 18F, *también implementaba el protocolo ICSP por software* para que la versión 1 del circuito (sin PIC) también pudise grabarlo.

Si no, no entiendo muy bien por qué se habla de que la versión 1 también puede programar sin ningún PIC ni rutina ICSP previamente programada.

El enlace es este: PIC-16Fxxx-Programador 2.4

A ver si me podéis aclarar esto y por qué se habla de programadores software ICSP, tanto PicProg como IC-Prog, etc.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Obviamente debe ser programado con las rutinas que permitan la comunicación ICSP, lo cual no es nada sencillo.
> Un microcontrolador sin programar simplemente no hace nada.


No veo en la especificación del ICSP que haga falta ninguna rutina. En modo programación, el Program Counter se incrementa por hardware y parece que hay algunos comandos que se intrecambian con datos de varios "tamaños".



Les dejo AN de Microchip para que vean...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2019)

Si es por investigar bien pero suelen haber programadores clónicos por muy poco dinero.
Lo digo porque compré uno por una mísera para avr y Arduino que uso de vez en cuando si se corrompe el bootloafer.
Lo mismo habrá para pic


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No veo en la especificación del ICSP que haga falta ninguna rutina. En modo programación, el Program Counter se incrementa por hardware y parece que hay algunos comandos que se intrecambian con datos de varios "tamaños".


Sí, claro. En modo de programación obviamente no se necesita programar nada, el PIC ya tiene tiene ese modo por defecto.
Pero realizar un programador ICSP con un microcontrolador, sí que requiere programación.


premiere dijo:


> 1.- Versión con un circuito simple de adaptación de niveles que solo puede leer y programar el PIC18F, pero que en sí mismo no lleva ningún PIC.


Para ese caso la mejor opción es un Bootloader.


----------



## premiere (Ago 22, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sí, claro. En modo de programación obviamente no se necesita programar nada, el PIC ya tiene tiene ese modo por defecto.
> Pero realizar un programador ICSP con un microcontrolador, sí que requiere programación.
> 
> Para ese caso la mejor opción es un Bootloader.



Gracias, pero no deseo programar con _bootloader_, sino saber si la versión 1 de la que hablo en mi comentario #21 sirve para programar *íntegramente un* PIC y por qué se habla de que el PicProm o el IC-Prog son programadores ICSP software cuando, según comentáis, la programación la hace el programador hardware con el PIC preporgramado.

En resumen:

1. ¿Por qué en ese enlace se dice que la versión 1 del circuito (sin PIC) puede programar un PIC?

2. ¿El software PicProm, IC-Prog y similares, además de enviar el HEX, también implementan *por software *el protocolo ICSP para poder prescindir de placa programadora hardware con PIC preprogramado?

Me gustaría saber exactamente eso y cualquier aclaración que consideréis oportuna. Muchas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2019)

premiere dijo:


> 1. ¿Por qué en ese enlace se dice que la versión 1 del circuito (sin PIC) puede programar un PIC?


Porque la interfaz tiene la posibilidad de realizar la comunicación empleando únicamente el adaptador de niveles de tensión.


premiere dijo:


> 2. ¿El software PicProm, IC-Prog y similares, además de enviar el HEX, también implementan *por software *el protocolo ICSP para poder prescindir de placa programadora hardware con PIC preprogramado?


Sí, y el PIC puede estar sin programar o ya programado con algo, o sea, la interfaz debe tener la posibilidad de borrar la memoria Flash.


premiere dijo:


> Gracias, pero no deseo programar con _bootloader_, sino saber si la versión 1 de la que hablo en mi comentario #21 sirve para programar *íntegramente un* PIC y por qué se habla de que el PicProm o el IC-Prog son programadores ICSP software cuando, según comentáis, la programación la hace el programador hardware con el PIC preporgramado.


Varios programadores no requieren un microcontrolador intermediario ya que implementan el protocolo por software.
Por ejemplo: los antiguos programadores I2C para las memorias 24XXX únicamente requerían adaptar los niveles.
O sea que, mientras se disponga de los terminales necesarios en un puerto físico, se tiene esa posibilidad.


----------

